# Peptides and Chemicals



## dteran61 (Jun 15, 2011)

WHAT COMPANY HAS THE BEST PEPTIDES AND CHEMICALS IN QUALITY AND PRICES?............ GEN X CHEMICALS?.......EXTREME PEPS?.....SOUTHERN RESEARCH?......... PRECISON PEPS LOL  ETC


----------



## Walnutz (Jun 15, 2011)

CEM Products has great, quality products, great customer service, and fast shipping.

Also, they are always having promos and sales.


----------



## bigpapabuff (Jun 15, 2011)

Another thumbs up for CEM. They have very quality research chems, and never had any problem with delivery. Very trustworthy.


----------



## tyzero89 (Jun 15, 2011)

ive had great success with Extreme Peptides in the past....i just ordered some IGF-DES so ill report back with my verdict.


----------



## tballz (Jun 15, 2011)

Yea...I'd go with CEM Products.  They've always treated me right.  Their products are high quality.


----------



## dteran61 (Jun 15, 2011)

thanks bros genx anyone?....there a lil over priced but here they are amazing.........i also here good things about extreme


----------



## Ace5high (Jun 15, 2011)

Fast shipping from CEM!


----------



## Viciony (Jun 15, 2011)

Go with EP


----------



## Gfy55 (Jun 16, 2011)

Extreme Peptide... Hands down, the best.


----------



## toothache (Jun 16, 2011)

If you go with CEM Products, you will be very happy.  Great products, customer service is excellent, and they have fast shipping.


----------



## H4MMY (Jun 16, 2011)

dteran61 said:


> WHAT COMPANY HAS THE BEST PEPTIDES AND CHEMICALS IN QUALITY AND PRICES?............ GEN X CHEMICALS?.......EXTREME PEPS?.....SOUTHERN RESEARCH?......... PRECISON PEPS LOL  ETC




I haven't heard of most of the companies you've listed, sorry.

You'll be fine with either one of the two IronMag sponsors: EP or CEM

I've never used EP, so i cannot vouch for them. 

I have, however, used CEM Product several times in the past. They are a little bit pricier, but I'm willing to fork a bit more money over for piece of mind, plus they seem to have been around the longest. They also sponsor a few other message boards where I have membership. Nothing but good things to say about them. Very fast shipping and response time, etc.

Conclusion: Stick with the forum sponsors, you won't go wrong. That has been my experience.


----------



## dteran61 (Jun 16, 2011)

thanks my bros!!!!


----------



## nick papageorgio (Jun 16, 2011)

purchase peptides has really great prices and fast customer service. extreme is solid as well..


----------



## Erinda (Jun 17, 2011)

cem products and extreme peptides are the bomb


----------



## booze (Jun 18, 2011)

genx and precision are both good.


----------

